

Glassdoor Python API - sabalaba
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/glassdoor/0.0.2

======
mekarpeles
Would love help simplifying this code (it looks really ugly right now)

I am considering redesigning the api using lxml instead of BeautifulSoup for
performance reasons.

